# Where to find yeast ball in Vancouver?



## J_oey (Feb 23, 2014)

I am a new brewer and I want to try my first rice wine. 

From what I researched, it seems like a mandatory yeast for rice wine to break starch into alcohol. 

I have looked through many chinese grocery stores and couldn't find any lead and buying them off ebay seems like an expensive route ($1.50 for yeast and $20 for delivery). 

Can anyone tell me which specific store can I find these chinese yeast balls or just yeast balls in *Vancouver*?


----------



## altavino (Feb 23, 2014)

Bosagrape Winery & Beer Supplies
6908 Palm Avenue
Burnaby, B.C. Canada V5J 4M3

they sell sake yeast etc.


----------

